# Problème pour installer la commande ccrypt



## bourbour (18 Mars 2009)

Tout d'abord bonsoir à tous,

Je fais appel à vous car j'ai un problème que je n'arrive pas à résoudre, et j'espère que vous pourrez m'aider.
Je suis actuellement en prépa, et j'aimerais utiliser mon macbook pour aller à mon prochain partiel de Créat. Manip de Docs. Cependant, j'ai besoin d'utiliser la commande "ccrypt" pour décrypter l'archive que l'on est censé avoir déjà téléchargé.
Ici commence mon problème...
J'ai essayé de faire exactement comme le propose ce site: http://ccrypt.darwinports.com/
Toutefois, une fois que j'ai téléchargé DarwinPorts, et que j'essaye de faire leur commande cd /opt/local/bin/portslocation... le dossier portslocation n'a jamais existé...
Je ne sais pas trop comment faire, sinon ne pas prendre mon macbook pour le contrôle à venir...
Si l'un d'entre vous à une idée, je serais ravi de l'entendre 

Merci d'avance.
Jérôme


----------



## ntx (18 Mars 2009)

Et si tu téléchargeais l'exécutable à partir de cette page ?  Ah Google ... :rateau:


----------



## bourbour (18 Mars 2009)

Merci... ^^
Il me semble que ça fonctionne!
Je te remercie beaucoup 
A bientôt!
Jérôme


----------

